# Do any of you know where I can Buy a Famacha chart



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi All Goat Keepers,
I am looking for a Famacha charts so I can check my goats, I did find them on line , but I can not down load and print on my printer as they will clean out the ink.
Thanks Much for your help, Sandy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You have to go to their classes to get the chart


----------

